# Label maker/printer



## naoki (Mar 28, 2016)

I have been using pencils, which is long-lasting, to write labels, but it is a pain to make lots of the same kind (e.g. deflasked seedlings).

Does anyone use a label maker/printer for this purpose? If so, which one do you use? Happy about yours? How long do the labels last as plant label (i.e. fade resistance, not peeling off etc)? Brother, Epson, and Dymo seems to be popular ones.

I'm considering Brother PT-D600,
which can be used as stand-alone or connected to a computer (and Mac compatible). I think all Brother P-touch series uses similar tape, so the durability is same as other P-touch models.


----------



## orcoholic (Mar 28, 2016)

Have used these labels for a few years now with no peeling or fade problems


----------



## tomkalina (Mar 28, 2016)

We've used the Brother P-touch PT-1950 for years with good results with 1/2" wide tape . The print gets a little small, though, if you need three lines of info. instead of two.


----------



## Marco (Mar 28, 2016)

I have a brother p-touch 1290. Got it on Black Friday a couple of years ago. I haven't had any issues with the labels. 

My only gripe is that there's waste of tape on new prints. Whenever I print something new it leads with about an inch worth of blank tape. Maybe there's a option to solve that on the printer but I haven't been able to figure it out. 




seiou nishiki (青王錦) 02 - 03.20.16 by Marco, on Flickr


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 28, 2016)

I have a PT-H300. Its kind of a pain to use because entering the data is rather painstaking. But it works OK, and the labels are permanent.


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 28, 2016)

I use a Dymo with 19mm tape. Lasts years. The software lets you compsoe the label on your computer and print from the software (USB connection). Easy and fast.

http://www.dymoonline.com.au/dymo-l...o-labelmanager/dymo-labelmanager-420p-lm420p/


----------



## naoki (Mar 29, 2016)

Thank you, all. It sounds like that these are reliable and worth getting. Now I have to decide which one to get. Because of the reason Dot and Ozpaph mentioned, I want to have the option to type in a computer.


----------



## Ray (Mar 29, 2016)

Naoki, go with P-touch and back-on-white tape. It's the most UV stable of all of their tapes. Don't bother with the "industrial" strength adhesive, it's just not worth it, as the standard tape is great.

I have the one that connects to my PC by USB, making it super easy to type.


----------

